# Heizregler in DP-Bus einbinden



## sps-freak-123 (24 Dezember 2007)

Hallo !
Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte 10-Zonen Heizregler von Elotech in ein Profibus DP-Netz einbinden. Ich benutze nur 4 Zonen. Mit der Parametrierung die ich gewählt habe schmiert mir sofort der Bus ab, wenn ich die Konfiguration hochlade. Wer hat die Regler schon einmal erfolgreich eingebunden ? Wie muß ich sie parametrieren ? Oder ganz einfach : Was mache ich falsch ?
Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe !


----------



## godi (24 Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Wäre auch interresant welche Steuerung das du verwendest und welchen Heizregler, Type?

Hier sind auch noch Downloads zu deinem Heizregler! GSD - Datei, FAQ....

godi


----------



## marlob (24 Dezember 2007)

sps-freak-123 schrieb:


> ...Oder ganz einfach : Was mache ich falsch ?
> Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe !


Mal ganz einfach: Wie godi schon sagte, gibst du viel zu wenig Infos um dir helfen zu können

Aber folgende Sachen kannst du ja schon mal kontrollieren.
-Profibusadresse richtig eingestellt.
-Bus richtig terminiert (Widerstände an beiden Enden eingeschaltet)
-Baudrate richtig eingestellt (Standard ist oft 1,5Mbit/s)
-Kabel auf richtige Polung prüfen


----------



## marlob (24 Dezember 2007)

sps-freak-123 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte 10-Zonen Heizregler von Elotech in ein Profibus DP-Netz einbinden. Ich benutze nur 4 Zonen.


Auch wenn du nur 4 Zonen benutzt, musst du trotzdem 10 Zonen in der Steuerung parametrieren.


----------



## sps-freak-123 (24 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute !
Hier noch einige Infos. Ich habe eine Siemens 315 2DP - CPU und habe 5 Elin-FU´s, 3 Lenze-FU´s, 9 Heiz-Kühl-Geräte von GWK, 3 ET200S, 3 Sägen mit Möller-Steuerung und 3 Heizregler von Elotech am Bus. Wenn ich nur einen Heizregler (Elotech R2100 mit Profibus-Schnittstelle) konfiguriere schmiert mein Bus ab und die CPU geht in STOP. Die richtige GSD-Datei habe ich installiert. Laut FAQ´s von der Elotech-Seite soll man bei Problemen einen SUB-D 9pol an das Gerät anlöten und einen handelsüblichen Busstecker verwenden. Hat mir leider nicht geholfen. Ich möchte nur die Istwerte von 4 Heizzonen erfassen um sie in einer CSV-Datei zu speichern. Nun habe ich im Moment keine Idee mehr.
MfG


----------



## MSB (24 Dezember 2007)

Und was steht dann im Diagnosepuffer als Stopursache?
Findet er den Slave nicht, bringt der Slave einen Diagnosefehler und und und ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## sps-freak-123 (25 Dezember 2007)

Hallo MSB !
Im Diagnosepuffer steht "Stop durch Anwenderprogramm". Ich habe die notwendigen Bausteine aber noch gar nicht im OB1 aufgerufen.
MfG


----------



## sps-freak-123 (28 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute !
Ist mein Problem nicht interessant genug, oder warum spricht keiner mit mir ????????????????????
MfG


----------



## godi (28 Dezember 2007)

sps-freak-123 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> Ist mein Problem nicht interessant genug, oder warum spricht keiner mit mir ????????????????????
> MfG


 
Ich glaube nicht das dein Problem nicht interessant genug ist.... Nur es ist / war Weihnachten... also wir sind alle besoffen und können deinem Problem nicht mehr folgen!  

Schreib mal was genau dein Diagnosepuffer herausschreibt!
Es steht auch dabei welcher Baustein den Programmierfehler enthaltet und man kann auch direkt zu dieser stelle springen indem man Baustein öffnen oder so ähnlich im Diagnosepuffer anklickt!

godi


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Dezember 2007)

Hallo freak,



sps-freak-123 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> Ist mein Problem nicht interessant genug, oder warum spricht keiner mit mir ????????????????????
> MfG


 


marlob schrieb:


> Auch wenn du nur 4 Zonen benutzt, musst du trotzdem 10 Zonen in der Steuerung parametrieren.


 
Schon mal probiert oder was?
Wenn man Fragen stellt, sollte man auch mal auf Hilfestellungen antworten! :twisted: ????????????????????, Depp du!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## sps-freak-123 (29 Dezember 2007)

Hallo !
Also ! Im Diagnosepuffer steht "Stop durch Anwenderprogramm", aufgerufen  durch OB 122. Die Schaltfläche "Baustein öffnen" ist dann aber nicht aktiv.
MfG


----------



## MSB (29 Dezember 2007)

So sieht ein Diagnosepuffer aus mit dem man was anfangen kann (nur PLCSIM):
Ich hoffe du merkst einen geringfügigen Unterschied zu deinen Posts!



> Diagnosepuffer der Baugruppe CPU317-2
> 
> Bestell-Nr./ Bezeichn.            Komponente                        Ausgabestand
> 6ES7 841-0CC05-0YA5               Firmware                          V 5.4.1
> ...


----------



## thomass5 (29 Dezember 2007)

*Ob122*

mal ein Link: http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=7710&7710&Language=de


----------



## sps-freak-123 (30 Dezember 2007)

Hallo thomass,
Danke für den Link. Ich habe die ganze Konversation gelesen. Ich bin allerdings erst im neuen Jahr wieder auf der Baustelle und kann erst dann wieder "online" an meinem Problem arbeiten. Ich denke, das ich ein paar neue Ideen habe, wo ich was versuchen kann.
MfG


----------



## sps-freak-123 (3 Januar 2008)

Hallo SPS-Gemeinde !
Ich komme gerade von der Baustelle und habe den Diagnosepuffer mitgebracht. 

SIMATIC Anlage\SIMATIC 300(1)\CPU 315-2 DP 03.01.2008 08:53:37

Baugruppenzustand - CPU 315-2 DP Register "Diagnosepuffer"

Ereignis 1 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# 2523
Bereichslängenfehler beim Schreiben
Global -DB ,Bitzugriff, Zugriffsadresse: 61
Angeforderter OB: Programmierfehler-OB (OB 121)
Prioritätsklasse: 1
interner Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
08:55:24.426 03.01.2008

Ereignis 2 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# 2522
Bereichslängenfehler beim Lesen
Global -DB ,Bitzugriff, Zugriffsadresse: 60
Angeforderter OB: Programmierfehler-OB (OB 121)
Prioritätsklasse: 1
interner Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
08:55:24.425 03.01.2008

Ereignis 3 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# 2943
Peripherie-Zugriffsfehler, schreibend
P-Bereich , Wortzugriff, Zugriffsadresse: 670
Angeforderter OB: Peripheriezugriffsfehler-OB (OB 122)
Prioritätsklasse: 1
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
08:55:24.423 03.01.2008

Ereignis 4 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# 2943
Peripherie-Zugriffsfehler, schreibend
P-Bereich , Wortzugriff, Zugriffsadresse: 668
Angeforderter OB: Peripheriezugriffsfehler-OB (OB 122)
Prioritätsklasse: 1
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
08:55:24.423 03.01.2008

Ereignis 5 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# 2943
Peripherie-Zugriffsfehler, schreibend
P-Bereich , Wortzugriff, Zugriffsadresse: 666
Angeforderter OB: Peripheriezugriffsfehler-OB (OB 122)
Prioritätsklasse: 1
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
08:55:24.422 03.01.2008

Ereignis 6 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# 2943
Peripherie-Zugriffsfehler, schreibend
P-Bereich , Wortzugriff, Zugriffsadresse: 664
Angeforderter OB: Peripheriezugriffsfehler-OB (OB 122)
Prioritätsklasse: 1
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
08:55:24.422 03.01.2008

Ereignis 7 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# 2943
Peripherie-Zugriffsfehler, schreibend
P-Bereich , Wortzugriff, Zugriffsadresse: 662
Angeforderter OB: Peripheriezugriffsfehler-OB (OB 122)
Prioritätsklasse: 1
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
08:55:24.421 03.01.2008

Ereignis 8 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# 2943
Peripherie-Zugriffsfehler, schreibend
P-Bereich , Wortzugriff, Zugriffsadresse: 660
Angeforderter OB: Peripheriezugriffsfehler-OB (OB 122)
Prioritätsklasse: 1
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
08:55:24.421 03.01.2008

Ereignis 9 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# 2943
Peripherie-Zugriffsfehler, schreibend
P-Bereich , Wortzugriff, Zugriffsadresse: 634
Angeforderter OB: Peripheriezugriffsfehler-OB (OB 122)
Prioritätsklasse: 1
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
08:55:24.420 03.01.2008

Ereignis 10 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# 2943
Peripherie-Zugriffsfehler, schreibend
P-Bereich , Wortzugriff, Zugriffsadresse: 632
Angeforderter OB: Peripheriezugriffsfehler-OB (OB 122)
Prioritätsklasse: 1
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
08:55:24.420 03.01.2008

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, wo ich was falsch mache, wäre ich für jeden Tip dankbar.
MfG


----------



## thomass5 (3 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Fehler 10-3 möchtest du schreibend auf den P-Bereich der Peripherie an den jeweiligen Adressen zugreifen. Was hast Du dahin projektiert, was aber für die CPU nicht erreichbar ist? Oder greift die CPU durch ein versehen Deinerseits auf die Bereiche zu? Sie ruft dann eben den OB122 auf um zu sehen was sie bei diesem Fehler auf wunsch des Programmiers zu tun hat.
Fehler 1 und 2 möchte die CPU lesend oder Schreibend auf den DB zugreifen und fordert den OB121 an um wieder den wünschen des Programmierers im Fehlerfall zu folgen.

Schau mal nach der Peripherie an den Adressen bzw nach dem Programmteil der darauf zugreifen möchte.
Thomas


----------



## MSB (3 Januar 2008)

1.
Du hast definitiv einen (mehrere) Projektierungs- und oder Addressierungsfehler.
Du versuchst auf viele PEW's zuzugreifen welche nicht gefunden werden.

2.
Du versuchst irgendwo auf die DB's 60 bzw. 61 zuzugreifen,
auf eine Adresse die in den DB's nicht vorhanden ist.
Möglicherweise fehlen die DB's auch ganz.

Fehlersuche:
Die ganzen Fehler-OB's aus der CPU löschen, dann in der Diagnose den U-Stack anschauen,
da findest du dann wenigstens in welchen Baustein sich die CPU stoppt,
also wo der Fehler liegt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## sps-freak-123 (6 Januar 2008)

Hallo Thomass5, Hallo MSB,

ich habe den Fehler in meinem Programm gefunden. Es waren zwei Tippfehler, die zu Fehlerhaften PEW-Aufrufen geführt haben. Ich habe die Fehler bisher übersehen, weil ich ein "Riesenprogramm" zu bewältigen habe. In dem betroffenen Baustein gibt es 226 Netzwerke wo ich nur DP-Telegramme mit meinen Teilnehmern austausche. Weil es immer wieder die gleiche Struktur ist sind die Fehler durch "Kopieren/Einfügen" und dann umbenennen entstanden.
Aber nun zurück zu meinem Problem : Ich habe aus den FAQ´s von Elotech den Tip, die Heizregler mit Sub-D 9-pol auszurüsten und einen Standart-Busstecker zu nehmen, bei einem Gerät durchgeführt. Folgendes ist dabei herausgekommen :

*Baugruppenzustand in Hardwarekonfig "ohne Stecker"*​ 
SIMATIC Anlage\SIMATIC 300(1)\CPU 315-2 DP 04.01.2008 08:51:05
Seite 1 von 1
Baugruppenzustand - Controller type R Register "Allgemein"
Bezeichnung: Controller type R
Systemkennung: PROFIBUS DP
Name: Controller type R
DP-Mastersystem: 1
Station: 56
Adresse: E 2020
Status: Baugruppe projektiert, aber nicht vorhanden
Soll-/Ist-Abweichung:
(gesteckter und konfigurierter Baugruppentyp stimmen nicht überein)
- Soll-Typ: DP-Slave (Bestell-Nr. = ???)
- Ist-Typ: Nicht vorhanden​ 
*Baugruppenzustand in Hardwarekonfig "mit Stecker"*​ 
SIMATIC Anlage\SIMATIC 300(1)\CPU 315-2 DP 04.01.2008 09:18:42
Seite 1 von 1
Baugruppenzustand - Controller type R Register "DP-Slave Diagnose"
Master-Adresse: - - - Herstellerkennung: 16# 06A6
Standarddiagnose des Slave:
DP-Slave noch nicht für den Datenaustausch bereit
Unterschiedliche Konfigurationsdaten
DP-Slave muß neu parametriert werden​

Nach diesem Ergebnis denke ich, auf dem richtigen weg zu sein.
Nun noch eine Frage : Weiss jemand, ob es von ELOTECH oder Siemens einen fertigen FB zur parametrierung gibt ? Wenn Ja, wo ?​ 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und euer Interesse.
MfG​


----------



## sps-freak-123 (17 Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute !
Die unendliche Geschichte mit meinen Heizreglern. In der Hoffnung auf Hilfe habe ich noch einige Fragen. Ich soll laut Schnittstellen-Beschreibung folgenden Befehlscode zum Gerät übertragen :


12. Übertragungsbeispiele

12.1 Übertragungsbeispiel, Befehlscode 10 H

Das Gerät Nr.5, Regelzone 01 soll den Parameter (Istwert, 10 H) an den Rechner senden.

Rechner an Gerät:            Dez.            Hex             ASCII (Hex)
Startzeichen                                         0A
Geräteadresse:                  5                 05        -->      30 35
Regelzone:                                           01        -->       30 31
sende Parameter:                                 10        -->       31 30
Parametercode (Istwert):                     10        -->       31 30
Prüfsumme:                                         DA       -->       44 41
Endezeichen:                                       0D

Übertragung zum Regler: 0A 30 35 30 31 31 30 31 30 44 41 0D

Wie soll ich das in meinem S7 - Progrann machen.

MfG


----------

